

Show HN: Simple, private writing pad - eriktrans
http://jsbin.com/ivanob/1

======
eriktrans
This is my 30 second project. I was out of ideas. :) You can bookmark the page
so whenever you need to jot something down that you're not gonna need later,
you can do it without the friction of logging in anywhere.

